# World Cup Banter Thread



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

how the frick are we gonna score without rooney n owen n hes not taking defoe

ALSO NOW THE WORLD CUP BANTER THREAD -Craig


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Every major tounament produces a new star!!!
Italia 90...gazza
Euro 96..shearer
France 98....owen
Japan 02....Rio
Portugal 04....Rooney

I think theo walcott could be next on that list!
Anyway owen and rooney *will* both be fit so whats the big deal about bent and defoe missing out???


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

maybe sven intends to get his boots on and have a go himself. hes scored enough times in the last couple of years lol









seriously...i can hear the excuses starting already " if only" i predicted a while ago that england were quarter or maybe semi final material but havint got what it takes to pick up the trophy
and now atleast england fans will have an excuse as to why.

rooney is good but dont forget its a team effort


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

dont think no Rooney is an excuse, a stupid squad will be the excuse!!

Why pick a 17yr old who has never even played in the Premiership let alone at full international. I do think he will eventually be another great player, but at the moment he is taking a stupid risk when there are people like Defoe who could do a great job.

Either way, my team would be....

Robinson

Neville----Terry----Carragher----Cole

Beckham----Carrick----Lampard----Cole

Gerrard

Crouch/Owen

Can still see us going far with that. Especially with Crouch causing all sorts of problems in the air, and holding the ball up for Gerrard (who WILL be player of the WC if he isnt shoved into a defensive midfield role) and then that midfield behind.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'm quite happy with the squad. It will be a chance for the likes of Lennon and Walcott to shine, and I think they will step up to the task. I think the reason he chose Walcott could be something to do with him being able to play down the middle aswell. I find it funny however, that the reason Sven gave for not taking wright-phillips was he hasnt played enough games for Chelsea, yet Walcott hasnt played at all in the premiership!

They just read out an email on sky sports. Some bloke said
'I dont know what everyones moaning about, im quite hapy with the squad. The goalkeepers are alright, the defenders and midfielders are good aswell. The only thing I am worried about is the forward line. We've got 2 crocks, a lad you hasnt started shaving yet, and a giraffe' lol


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

what ever your views on svens love life antics (which personally i dont think should get him the sack) hes a good good manager so id be willing to give him the benifit of the doubt and get behind him.picking the lad could get him hammered in the press or it could just be a act of insperation from a coach that generally gets called boring . lets go to the world cup with a curiosity as to whether this lad is going to make a difference.

theres something to be said for being young and having nothing to lose owen pretty much proved that last time. i think this guy will have no fear of the big names and egos on the pitch and just pull it out of the bag in anycase its gonna be an interesting twist to the england world cup challenge


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

patriot said:


> theres something to be said for being young and having nothing to lose owen pretty much proved that last time.


Owen had played a whole Premiership season for Liverpool finishing joint top scorer in the league before he went to the 1998 World Cup and set the world alight with his goal against Argentina.

Wallcott has played zero times in the highest domestic league, and only a handful for Southampton in the Championship. I just think its too soon for him and he'll find it a HUGE step up in the level of quality he is used to playing against.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> theres something to be said for being young and having nothing to lose owen pretty much proved that last time.


Owen had played a whole Premiership season for Liverpool finishing joint top scorer in the league before he went to the 1998 World Cup and set the world alight with his goal against Argentina.

Wallcott has played zero times in the highest domestic league, and only a handful for Southampton in the Championship. I just think its too soon for him and he'll find it a HUGE step up in the level of quality he is used to playing against.
[/quote]

svens a top manager ...lets trust him and let the lad do the talkin

dont forget that overall the england team has a wide veriety of talent including gerrard ,beckham and lampard so overall a mix of experience and fresh faces will be a good thing i think.

beckham now an very experienced captain so i dont think theres much to worry about


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i cant wait..a team full of cripples.we have no chance and the final insult is picking a player you have never seen play! erickson says that wenger said he is good enough, so can i assume he will be playing in champions league final mr wenger??no i dont think so.

2 foreign managers having a laugh at englands expence me thinks


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

alan said:


> i cant wait..a team full of cripples.we have no chance and the final insult is picking a player you have never seen play! erickson says that wenger said he is good enough, so can i assume he will be playing in champions league final mr wenger??no i dont think so.
> 
> 2 foreign managers having a laugh at englands expence me thinks


Cany argue with that totally agree

Bet Darren Bents crying in his porridge tho 18 Premiership goals and a player who has not 1 minute of top flight football under his belt gets the nod we need to play on form not reputation

Dont even think we''l make it past the quarter final stages shame bcos i was propa lookin forward to this World Cup aswel

O wel u never know. . . . . .


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh your right. what about Defoe or Harewood or any other striker who has played a game this season and scored ?we paid some half-wit swede £5 mill a year to shag ugly bitches!! he couldnt even do the decent thing and hire a good looking prostitute

i saw crouch and sean w-phillips out together the other day.......

View attachment 105837


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

oy, less about Crouch. He'll get one against you on Sat









BTW- Alan have you got tickets for it?


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

alan said:


> View attachment 105837


HAHAHAHA FUNNY AS FUK :laugh:


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

Ratman said:


> i cant wait..a team full of cripples.we have no chance and the final insult is picking a player you have never seen play! erickson says that wenger said he is good enough, so can i assume he will be playing in champions league final mr wenger??no i dont think so.
> 
> 2 foreign managers having a laugh at englands expence me thinks


Cany argue with that totally agree

Bet Darren Bents crying in his porridge tho 18 Premiership goals and a player who has not 1 minute of top flight football under his belt gets the nod we need to play on form not reputation

Dont even think we''l make it past the quarter final stages shame bcos i was propa lookin forward to this World Cup aswel

O wel u never know. . . . . .
[/quote]

the problem with england fans are that they are never happy, hense the stupid amount of pressure applied to both players and management.
theres a reason sven and wenger are great managers and theres a reason your not!
i suggest that all england fans get behind the team and look forward to the world cup atleast we now have an interesting proposition although i think all the press coverage given to this lad and now his girlfriend are doin no favours to anybody. the press need to calm it down and so do the fans .
personally i like the prospect of a dark horse in the team and like i said before england has some heavily capped players who can hopefully keep things in perspective for the younger players.
the air of expectation which is always around england is probably the reason they sometimes missfire against lesser teams who have nothing to lose on paper i.e nothern ireland


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> oy, less about Crouch. He'll get one against you on Sat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no mate. its turned into a farce . 750 of our season ticket holders didnt get one! bring it back to wembley asap (its only 20 mins from my house)

Radley.....surely we are allowed to be disgusted when some 'apparently' non interested football manager does something as stupid as this. think about it for a minute.........he's never seen wallcott play! he's never seen me play but my name wasn't mentioned (was it?)


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

patriot said:


> oy, less about Crouch. He'll get one against you on Sat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no mate. its turned into a farce . 750 of our season ticket holders didnt get one! bring it back to wembley asap (its only 20 mins from my house)

Radley.....surely we are allowed to be disgusted when some 'apparently' non interested football manager does something as stupid as this. think about it for a minute.........he's never seen wallcott play! he's never seen me play but my name wasn't mentioned (was it?)
[/quote]

Yeah it is ridiculous, but will be the same at Wembly aswell. Both of our teams have been given around 25k tickets each in a 75k ground
. The greedy FA have taken the rest for hospitality, etc. and its disgusting. I cant believe they have kept so many from the real fans at the clubs.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i think that all the 'freebie' ticket that are given to all the non league teams should be swapped for charity shield tickets


----------



## Markus_m (Jan 31, 2006)

Well as you can see i am a chelsea fan....ya i know everyone hates chelski haha. Well i like the england team and their players. What i think the real problem with england is and has been is erikkson, he is garbage. Another problem is Brazil, but hey that is everyones problem







. I think that erikkson is an idiot for taking Walcott who has slim to no experience in the epl, rather the likes of SWP. Yes he has spend most of chelsea career on the bench (Mourinho's an idiot for that) but we know what he can do, his versatility is an asset. As he can play up front or as a winger. I also think crouch could surprise some people if he plays. The giraffe needs service, who better than beckham and lampard. Oh and if erikkson hasn't gone retarded yet he will play joe cole and crouch up front, until rooney heals up...Hopefully he'll be ok for next season Chelsea needs more of a challenge


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

What about Owen thinks hes pretty much up to match fitness and is lookin sharp

A fit a hungry Owen is always a no1 choice


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

If he played cole up front then who would go on the left wing. I dont think anyone else is really up for it. I may have said this before but i reckon the reason for taking walcott over swp is that swp plays on the right whereas walcott can play on the right, in the middle or up front (not that he'l ever play in the middle for us but its always an extra option)

If we come up againt Brazil then I think Crouch could be our secret weapon. Except for Gilberto at arsenal and Lucio at Bayern, most of the Brazil squad play in fancy forign leagues like La Leaga in Spain and wont have a clue what to do if England just hoof it upfront onto the giraffes head


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Markus_m said:


> Well as you can see i am a chelsea fan....ya i know everyone hates chelski haha. Well i like the england team and their players. What i think the real problem with england is and has been is erikkson, he is garbage. Another problem is Brazil, but hey that is everyones problem :nod: . I think that erikkson is an idiot for taking Walcott who has slim to no experience in the epl, rather the likes of SWP. Yes he has spend most of chelsea career on the bench (Mourinho's an idiot for that) but we know what he can do, his versatility is an asset. As he can play up front or as a winger. I also think crouch could surprise some people if he plays. The giraffe needs service, who better than beckham and lampard. Oh and if erikkson hasn't gone retarded yet he will play joe cole and crouch up front, until rooney heals up...Hopefully he'll be ok for next season Chelsea needs more of a challenge


I was with you there (especially the mourinho is an idiot bit) until you said play cole upfront...

...so Im guessing you would play lampard and gerrard centre, with gerrard defending? That would be Erriksons biggest mistake. He is one of the three best players in the world ATM (him, Henry and Ronaldinho) and is wasted if he is played anywhere other than an attacking midfield role...and he cant do that with cole up front IMO.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Markus_m said:


> Well as you can see i am a chelsea fan....ya i know everyone hates chelski haha. Well i like the england team and their players. What i think the real problem with england is and has been is erikkson, he is garbage. Another problem is Brazil, but hey that is everyones problem :nod: . I think that erikkson is an idiot for taking Walcott who has slim to no experience in the epl, rather the likes of SWP. Yes he has spend most of chelsea career on the bench (Mourinho's an idiot for that) but we know what he can do, his versatility is an asset. As he can play up front or as a winger. I also think crouch could surprise some people if he plays. The giraffe needs service, who better than beckham and lampard. Oh and if erikkson hasn't gone retarded yet he will play joe cole and crouch up front, until rooney heals up...Hopefully he'll be ok for next season Chelsea needs more of a challenge


i think you will find that most people dont hate chelsea..its that gob-shite manager we hate


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

alan said:


> Well as you can see i am a chelsea fan....ya i know everyone hates chelski haha. Well i like the england team and their players. What i think the real problem with england is and has been is erikkson, he is garbage. Another problem is Brazil, but hey that is everyones problem :nod: . I think that erikkson is an idiot for taking Walcott who has slim to no experience in the epl, rather the likes of SWP. Yes he has spend most of chelsea career on the bench (Mourinho's an idiot for that) but we know what he can do, his versatility is an asset. As he can play up front or as a winger. I also think crouch could surprise some people if he plays. The giraffe needs service, who better than beckham and lampard. Oh and if erikkson hasn't gone retarded yet he will play joe cole and crouch up front, until rooney heals up...Hopefully he'll be ok for next season Chelsea needs more of a challenge


i think you will find that most people dont hate chelsea..its that gob-shite manager we hate
[/quote]
Ano what ya mean tho there players do have a tendency to dive alot winds me up that


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

what did you think of englands warm up match against hungary?

i thought that it was over all a solid performance , a little slow for the first half but i put that down to
the team not being fully gelled.

the second half was better by far and woolcott was ok and showed no big match nerves so im reasonably hopefull of a decent world cup.

the hungarian goal was a stunner and the best of the match by far


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

The first half sucked, theres was no flow to it. IMO if you can't be 2 or 3 up against Hungary by half time, what chance do we have of beating teams like Brazil? The secand half was better, but not great. The thing thats been pissing me off recently is Owen Hargrieves. I still don't see the point of having him in the team. He can play (I use the term 'can play' loosly) defensive midfield or right back, and have you ever seen him put in a good performance in any of those positions for England? He's a complete waste of a place. Carrick or Carragher would be better DM's and carraghers a better RB.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

we have a thread for the WC, please dont keep starting new ones.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> we have a thread for the WC, please dont keep starting new ones.


sorry my mistake


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

What happened to Ireland??? They are usually contenders...and this year they didnt even qualify?


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What happened to Ireland??? They are usually contenders...and this year they didnt even qualify?


Jus missed owt like they had a stinger ov a group shame cos there not a bad side


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What happened to Ireland??? They are usually contenders...and this year they didnt even qualify?


Potato famine!!!

Jk Jk

Yer they had a tough group and missed out, they have a good young side so they will be back!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i think not, but your views please...


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

I wish he want!
Cn ya imqagine tho if he was'nt actually injured and hed bn putting it on all along training in secret and stuff that would SHAKE the oppostion bigtime


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

I saw that he was training today, is he goin to play? Is Owens playing?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I reckon rooney will play some part in the competition. It'l be owen and crouch for the first couple of games, then roney will replace crouch. Im going to have to replace crouch in my dream team now


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I think we might see this afew times during the first few games

crouchy


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> I think we might see this afew times during the first few games
> 
> crouchy


Cracks me up that robot dance tel ya


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Come on Costa Rica, teach the fritz a lesson


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

as happy as iam to see the aussies go home,2 word came into my head...

cheating italians !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

alan said:


> as happy as iam to see the aussies go home,2 word came into my head...
> 
> cheating italians !!


What a bunch of losers.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Yup, the Aussies were cheated. I think players should get banned for diving after video evidence. It really ruins the sport. They do it for headbutting, so why not diving.

Anyone watch the Ukraine vs Swizerland match. Some good penos..and some really crap ones too. My friend was quite drunk and just sat there for the whole match shouting Hopswiss at the tv


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Why didnt Figo get a red card? Or a suspension...?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Not so sure, probably because if he doesn't play then alot of woman over the globe will lose interest in the competition. Its all about the money







If it had been an ugly player like Peter Crouch he would have got banned


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Not so sure, probably because if he doesn't play then alot of woman over the globe will lose interest in the competition. Its all about the money
> 
> 
> 
> ...










the shocking thing is your probably right !!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Not so sure, probably because if he doesn't play then alot of woman over the globe will lose interest in the competition. Its all about the money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figo looks like a 45yr old greasy latino waiter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Apparently woman like that look!
I found out today that he didnt get a suspension after vdeo evidence because he got a yellow card for it in the game. Theres some stupid rule in the book that says if the ref gives you a card after the incident then it doesnt matter what the video shows


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

unlucky Argentina..............................not


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Germany just beat argentina!!!!!!!!!!!!
I cant beleive that!
Im scared


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Argentina were so graceful in their defeat...

At least we can beat the host country now


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i just heard on the news that rooney hold no grudge against ronaldo...

yeh right


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

alan said:


> i just heard on the news that rooney hold no grudge against ronaldo...
> 
> yeh right


The sun quote him as saying 'Il split him in two' yeh no grudges


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

We all cheering for Germany tonight?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

hughie said:


> We all cheering for Germany tonight?


your joking right? id cheer for a taliban XI over germany!!!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

good site www.ihateronaldo.co.uk


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lewis said:


> good site www.ihateronaldo.co.uk


site doesnt exist!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

www.ihateronaldo.com sorry fellas.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

lewis said:


> www.ihateronaldo.com sorry fellas.


hehe good stuff!

The germans are out!!! suuuweet!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

View attachment 111955


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

guess who's diving again ?


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

hope somebody snaps his leg in half


----------

